# NCGA seeds



## tk.step14 (Sep 12, 2008)

hi all bin searchin around after some Blue Widow seeds by NCGA, want to get em shipped to the UK. Anyone know of and reliable seedbanks stocking these seeds or any by NCGA for that matter, can't find them anywhere.
Cheers 
TK


----------

